# Pregnancy Loss walk in CT



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I hope its OK to post this.

I am an old member that hasn't been on in a long time, but I was a strong member at one time, especially in the Pregnancy Loss community here. I wanted to let you all know that Hope After Loss (formerly Hygeia Foundation) is having their 4th annual Footprints on Our Heart walk on October 5th in East Haven, CT. I am a Board member for the group. It's a beautiful simple ceremony. Please join us!
http://hygeiafoundation.org/


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

The Halifax NS Walk to Remember will be October 19 this year.

http://www.walktorememberhfx.ca/


----------

